# Nimisila Parking Lots. Stolen Catalitic Converter



## snicker172 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nimisila Parking lots. Be careful when out fishing i just came back to my Catalitic converter being Stolen.. Lot SM2 West Nimisila Rd and S Main..


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That stinks. Hope they get caught & prosecuted !


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Throw the book at 'em.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

They know it happens there ,why not a bait car? Set a trap and catch a rat.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Takes about two minutes with a cordless sawzall, get $75 from scrap dealer on the web, with free shipping. That's $2,250 an hour. Think what good a mind could do if it wanted to,they obviously just don't want to. Waste of carbon life form. Scum could be under a car when an owner with CCW comes back at some point. Waste of carbon life form.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Was it daytime or night?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gotta love meth heads


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Throw the book at 'em.



BOOKS,,, In my mind, that's the problem, NOT the solution! 
Where they would go,,, is better than where they've been!

*MAKE A VERY LARGE HOLE,,,,,,,, IN THE ICE! Teach them to 'fish', then swim. ;>)*


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

You see piles of catalytic converters on Facebook buy sale trade everyday that are obviously sawed off


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

They must be in season a rash of thefts here locally.


----------



## snicker172 (Feb 18, 2013)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Was it daytime or night?


I was there from 11:30 am till 4:45 when i started my van and found out.


----------



## snicker172 (Feb 18, 2013)

snicker172 said:


> Nimisila Parking lots. Be careful when out fishing i just came back to my Catalitic converter being Stolen.. Lot SM2 West Nimisila Rd and S Main..


They used an Exaust Chain cutter it makes no noise.. Watch ur Vans and Trucks.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

snicker172 said:


> They used an Exaust Chain cutter it makes no noise.. Watch ur Vans and Trucks.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Just got mine stolen a couple weeks ago in my driveway. The place I took my truck to said that people been stealing them like crazy lately and they said someone got busted last month with a room full of Catylatic converters at the Perry inn


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Work trucks got hit couple weeks ago. North Olmsted. Cut the lock on the gate, but no forcable entry into the building. Hmmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have been thinking about putting some type of guard, like a thick skid plate under the converter. It may need some holes for the heat. If it's thick enough to deter theft, it may be cheaper than a new converter. Just a thought.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

My shop in stow got hit. 2 straight trucks but they didnt know they were not catalytic converters. Idiots


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Scrap prices are up, so expect this nonsense to continue! If there's anything I can't stand, it's thieves!


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I’m the superintendent at Turkeyfoot golf course. Started our dump truck up this morning to find out the cat had been harvested out of it. One thing I have NO use for is thieves


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I hate thieves also! Need to go back to cutting the hand off when they get caught, that will make them think twice more than likely!


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

Scrap dealers know they are stolen - just saying


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Yep, I worked 2 years remodeling kitchens and baths, I use to scrap stoves, range hoods, cast iron tubs, stainless steel sinks,...use to use 3 different scrap yards here in Youngstown, they take your ID and your photo, the authorities could / should follow up on certain items that are brought in.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Like Willie and Toby Keith say “Hang em high in the street for all the people to see”!


----------

